# I just really like this pic.



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

*I ENCOURAGE YOU TO POST YOUR OWN PICTURE OF A MOMENT *

So, I wanted to share it because I didn't think it worked because he moved his head. When I uploaded it I was totally surprised. 

His face is always so effing dirty...


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats a cute picture  worked out even tho she moved. My boy has a talent for ruining pictures. either by moveing, or sticking out his toung at just the right moment.... LOL

Its not completly focused, but heres one of my moments










Heres another one, in the winter  ( i also have one of this pic that i edited and it turned out very nicely)









and one more just for good luck


----------



## BigStallion (Sep 2, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## angelghost (Jun 4, 2012)

Me and my girl  











My girl and my other girl (my 4 yearold daughter)


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

All the cuteness.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Very pretty picture...

Here is one of me and my baby


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Way too adorable!!! Love all the pics!

Here's me and Justus 









Moments before gifting her...









And again









One more 









Almost done...









K done


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Me and Pepper









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I love this one of me and Brock, taken last summer...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

This is way back when...i think he was 3...he ALWAYS has his head in my lap haha









first time seeing him in almost 1 1/2 years (basic and AIT blech) BEST. CHRISTMAS. PRESENT. EVER. seeing my boy.








and a random senior pic from like 4 years ago


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

EveningShadows said:


> Way too adorable!!! Love all the pics!
> 
> Here's me and Justus
> 
> ...


Do you have a video of you giving her away
I watched it before lol


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

There was a video actually, was a bit of a tear jerker  Justus did well with her for a couple years, then she gave her back last year and bought a yearling filly last month! Good times


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

EveningShadows said:


> There was a video actually, was a bit of a tear jerker  Justus did well with her for a couple years, then she gave her back last year and bought a yearling filly last month! Good times


Yea Its still on there  I remember getting bored & watching videos of people getting horses & I watched it I saw the picture of her & was like I know I have seen that horse & i went to you tube & found the video


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I love this photo
This is one of my working students imprinting and caring for the newborn son of my favorite event mare. He was so big, he had foaling problems. As a result, he had a tough start that he overcame. The wonderful mare allowed us to milk her so that he got what he needed until he was strong enough to do things himself.

Robyn and Abraxas












a little later


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

What a beautiful baby!


----------



## PonyPainter (Aug 25, 2012)

AngieLee said:


> Thats a cute picture  worked out even tho she moved. My boy has a talent for ruining pictures. either by moveing, or sticking out his toung at just the right moment.... LOL
> 
> Its not completly focused, but heres one of my moments
> 
> ...


Love the snip in the last one! Excellent angle of focus!


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

SplashedOvero said:


> Yea Its still on there  I remember getting bored & watching videos of people getting horses & I watched it I saw the picture of her & was like I know I have seen that horse & i went to you tube & found the video


I've watched that video a million times! I was thinking the same thing


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

AngieLee said:


> Thats a cute picture  worked out even tho she moved. My boy has a talent for ruining pictures. either by moveing, or sticking out his toung at just the right moment.... LOL
> 
> Its not completly focused, but heres one of my moments
> 
> ...


 
I sure love the picture in the middle. There is something about that picture that stirs the soul. It looks like you and your horse have such a deep deep bond that just seems unbreakable.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't have a current one of me and my appaloosa Fable, but her is pictures of me and my amazing arabian pony Egisis, and my paint gelding Rem.


















Love seeing everyone with their horses!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## BigStallion (Sep 2, 2012)

great pics


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

G Man and I having a moment


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Me and Selena


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

My daughter and Autmun








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

